# GTO's with no problems so far!



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

I just thought it would be nice to start a thread for people who haven't had any problems with their GTO's to post. These forums have a tendancy to make people think the GTO's have all kind of problems, because that's what people post about most of the time. I think it's reassuring to see everybody who hasn't had any kind of major problem with their goat raise their hand and say their piece.

I'll start!

2006 Blue M6 w/ 18" wheels. Took it home around 2/23/06 with ~80 miles on it, and the odometer has just over 1400 miles on it now. Only problem i've had is the birds like to relieve themselves on it more than I appreciate.

:seeya:


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice Color...:cheers 

Same store here. I have 06 blue M6 with zero issues. I picked up the car with 17 miles on it...it currently has 505 and I have loved putting ever mile on it.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm telling you guy's Blue GTO's are the fastest from the factory and they are the trouble free one's! :lol: 

2005 MBM M6 got it in december 05. I now have 5082 trouble free miles on her.:cool


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

:agree 
Blue is the Best Color!!!
August 05, 4000 Trouble free miles on her!!
Only trouble is the people who think they could compete with 
"APOCALYPSE"
or 
"THE BLUE BEAST"


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Blue is ok...............but we all know that black is THE color for the GTO........anyway I did have a minor paint issue that was easily resolved but other than that no problemo


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

Blue it is. Midnight Blue 6 speed. Bought the car a year ago, and have 9200 miles on it. The only minor problem that I have had is the passenger side pull up lock came off. Doesn't affect the abilty of the car to lock, and it is so minor that I haven't taken it back to the dealer. In fact, since I drove off the dealer's lot, I haven't been back. Do my own oil changes and tire rotation, and that's about it. High performance, and trouble free...a great combination.


----------



## wiscgoathead (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry but Torrid Red is the best.8000 trouble free miles so far.Only problem is that the wife drives it everyday and I don`t.Best thing about it is you don`t see one everyday and it will smoke just about every car on the road.arty:


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Black 05 here 1200 miles and notta thing so far.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Black 06' with a red interior is my dream car.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

2600 miles and no problems.


----------



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

My BOM GTO has one HUGE problem It is the skip shift 
Other than that I love the car and have no problems
I REALY HATE the skip shift, I can even tolerate the harsh,mushy shifter but I think a short shifter would really make this car even better.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

GO-GTO! said:


> My BOM GTO has one HUGE problem It is the skip shift
> Other than that I love the car and have no problems
> I REALY HATE the skip shift, I can even tolerate the harsh,mushy shifter but I think a short shifter would really make this car even better.


Well they do sell $20 or so kits to get rid of skip shift, or someone who does clusters can program it out. I believe it's just a resistor, but can't say for certain.


----------



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh, yeah! I'm getting one.


----------



## Taka2005 (Sep 2, 2005)

8500+ miles without a single problem...


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

one huge problem.......... i am in kuwait and it is in texas..... he he sorry i couldn't resist...


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

purplehaze said:


> one huge problem.......... i am in kuwait and it is in texas..... he he sorry i couldn't resist...


I have a similar problem. I'm in Iraq and the GTO is in Florida. :lol: 2005 MBM A4, bought it Feb 2006 with 107 miles and it now has 550 miles on it with no problems. Great car, we love it.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

2400 miles and zero problems. The main issue for me is that it seems winter will never go AWAY!!! I've been waiting to get the GTO in the studio for pics, but it's been way too cold. 

Once I finish them, I'll load a few on here for you guys. If anyone is interested in our automotive photography services, we'll apply discounts to forum members of course.


:cheers


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

8500 trouble free miles on my 04 Blk 6-spd. Only "problem" is 12mpg average, but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

My 05/M6 Torrid Red GTO has 22,000 miles on it and the only thing I've taken it to the dealer for is trouble with the M6. Since I got it back it shifts a lot better and no more trouble's as of yet... What really sucks is that in my current medical condition (broke back) I can't drive it, so it just sits in the garage day in and day out. But I have had numerous friends offer to take care of GTO until I'm better.... Not gonna happen...


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> 8500 trouble free miles on my 04 Blk 6-spd. Only "problem" is 12mpg average, but I'm getting used to it.



12 mpg gallon dang.... you must not let your foot off the floor for very long..


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Bought my 05 CGM in June 05 - I have just over 5k miles with no problems. Its hard not making it my daily driver cause its so much fun to drive, but I don't want it to take the daily beating... so its my weekend warrior!! 

to GO-GTO - Just buy a skip shift eliminator - you can get them from just about any of the sponsers and it takes longer to jack the car up than it does to clip it into the transmission. You will still get the light on the dash, but it won't force you into 4th. After having two LT1's with the same thing, that was my first mod!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Trukcrazy said:


> I have a similar problem. I'm in Iraq and the GTO is in Florida. :lol: 2005 MBM A4, bought it Feb 2006 with 107 miles and it now has 550 miles on it with no problems. Great car, we love it.


nice to know someone else is in the same situation.... stay safe up there, our day of being back in the drivers seat is a coming....


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Trukcrazy said:


> I have a similar problem. I'm in Iraq and the GTO is in Florida. :lol: 2005 MBM A4, bought it Feb 2006 with 107 miles and it now has 550 miles on it with no problems. Great car, we love it.



Stay safe and thanks for everything............


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

2005 phantom black M6 with 3500 trouble-free miles. I did have a slight dash rattle that appears to have been fixed by the dealer. I have been checking for the strut rub, but nothing yet. I did notice that the rear OEM tires are showing premature wear, but I think that has more to do with a problem with the driver instead of the car.

My hats off to you guys overseas!!! I'm sure I speak for everyone here when I say THANK YOU for what you are doing. It takes real men to do what you are doing (especially when they have a GTO parked in the garage) and serve our great country. Thanks again and God Bless. We hope for your safe return soon!!!


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

Black 06 here. 1000 miles and no problems! Love it!


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

05 Silver/Red, 6000 miles, never been back to the dealer. The only thing is that I need tires for the rear already... Other then that, 100 Shot of juice, LT, and Magnaflow Cat-back. Dynoe'd 450 rwhp/469 rwtq. Great car and lots of fun!


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

EBM '05 M6. I bought it on December 31, 2005 and have had zero problems. The only thing wrong is the drivers door lock knob thingy is stripped out, but that was my fault. Everything else about this car has been perfect. The dealer even wants to give me a free Mobil 1 oil change and tire rotation. Fantastic car.


----------



## Dad's 05 GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

05 Cyclone Grey here, had it since last June and have had zero issues and you don't want me to go into detail on some of the cars I've paid a lot more for that have been trash. Nope my "goat" is s superb car!


----------



## PONTIACSTYL (Feb 21, 2006)

Whats all this talk about skip shift light? Put the pedal down a little more and it all goes away.:cheers MB 6-spd 7800 miles only problem was the seat stopped moving forward and back but was just the pin connection not being tight.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

06 Black on Black M6 with window tint. It does not get any better than this.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

bought my impulse blue 05 last july ,1800 miles and hasnt seen the dealer since.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

> (Posted by phantomblackgto), My hats off to you guys overseas!!! I'm sure I speak for everyone here when I say THANK YOU for what you are doing. It takes real men to do what you are doing (especially when they have a GTO parked in the garage) and serve our great country. Thanks again and God Bless. We hope for your safe return soon!!!


 :agree 

P.S.- Keep on taking it to those "TERRORISTS"!:shutme


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

I want to say thanks to all the folks over here taking the fight to the terrorists also. My mission over here is to rebuild the oil industry, so I am not doing any of the fighting. I do get to talk with the local people and get feedback from them, which is all glad that we came. Even with the death and destruction, which they already had before we came over, they see the future alot brighter than they did before. Thanks again guys and gals, John.:cheers


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

Bought my '05 M6 with 17's back in Sept. At 2800 miles, no problems - except my rear tires seem to be wearing quickly!


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

phantomblackgto said:


> My hats off to you guys overseas!!! I'm sure I speak for everyone here when I say THANK YOU for what you are doing.
> 
> 
> :agree


----------



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

well, after 37,000, in my mind it's been trouble free. i've had a door lock issue too when i first got it, but it's been fixed and nothing has went wrong since. oh yeah, the lever to allow rear seat access has a cable running inside the seat and it was positioned next the the wires for the electric recliner, which it ended up rubbing through so the seat wouldn't recline. that was a long time ago too, and nothing else was wrong. great car. probably trading it tomorrow for an 06. impulse blue with the blue leather. YES!


----------



## carbuff (Feb 7, 2005)

sno-rydr said:


> well, after 37,000, in my mind it's been trouble free. i've had a door lock issue too when i first got it, but it's been fixed and nothing has went wrong since. oh yeah, the lever to allow rear seat access has a cable running inside the seat and it was positioned next the the wires for the electric recliner, which it ended up rubbing through so the seat wouldn't recline. that was a long time ago too, and nothing else was wrong. great car. probably trading it tomorrow for an 06. impulse blue with the blue leather. YES!


Well Sno-Ryder i thought i was going to get the highest mileage brag here.... but you beat me. I have 25,000 on my 04 with the M-6.
very few complaints... If i had to do it all over again, the same GTO would be sitting in my garage.....

I hate the notchy shifter (but thats a design thing, not a defect) and paint that chips to easily IMHO (i think mines not as bad as some on here, mine are stone chips not paint pealing issues). 

The only "REAL" issue i had was with a shorted reverse light switch that caused the turn signal and B/U light fuse to blow when pushed to reverse hard.
Dealer replaced the switch and all was well. (even put me in a rental car for the weekend).

I will have to say that my dealer experience with this car is phenominal.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

*Bulletproof?*

MY '05 Quicksilver M6 was delivered with 7 miles on the odometer in April '05. I haven't experienced one problem (besides hitting a deer with less than 2000 driven) and I'm approaching 7000 miles now. The transmission seems to be alot smoother than originally but perhaps I'm just used to it. I haven't noticed any strut rub and the tires still look like new. If it's possible to love an inanimate object, I've accomplished it.


----------



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

Glad to see everybody enjoying their GTOs.

My only problem is that i'm still a newbie at driving stick! The GTO deserves better than me, but i'm determinted to earn the GTO's respect!


----------

